# Katie's Cajun Potato Salad - TNT



## Katie H (Jul 3, 2014)

I was asked on the "What are you doing?" thread to post my recipe, so here it is.  It's my own creation and I've tweaked it here and there to give it the "bite" we like in our house.  This last time I made it, today, I used my own homemade mayonnaise I already had on hand and it really seemed to make a nice difference.  I also tried _Inglehoffer Sweet Hot Pepper Mustard_ for the mustard, which gave the dressing the heat and bite I wanted in addition to the taste remaining from the liquid crab boil and the Cajun/Creole seasoning.

Enjoy!!
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*KATIE’S CAJUN POTATO SALAD*

(Serves 4 to 6)​
2 lbs. small red potatoes, scrubbed and cut into bite-sized cubes 
2 hard-boiled eggs, peeled and chilled
¼ tsp. coarse kosher salt
1 to 2 Tbsp. liquid crab boil
1½ tsp. Cajun/Creole seasoning
1 bunch chopped green onions, tops included 
¼ cup chopped celery
½ cup chopped green pepper
½ cup real bacon bits
1 cup real mayonnaise, _not_ salad dressing 
2 tsp. hot and spicy mustard
Salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste 

Place cubed potatoes in a large saucepan and cover with water.  Add kosher salt and crab boil liquid.  Cover and boil until just tender but not soft.  Drain thoroughly and set aside to cool thoroughly. Refrigerate if you wish.

To assemble potato salad, in a large bowl combine Cajun/Creole seasoning, green onions, celery, green pepper, bacon bits, mayonnaise and spicy mustard.  Stir to mix well.

Add cooled potatoes and toss to coat with seasoned mixture.  Check for salt and pepper, adding some if necessary.  Coarsely chop eggs and gently fold into potato salad.  Chill thoroughly before serving.  This salad tastes best if “aged” overnight in the refrigerator.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh, sounds good.  Thanks.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks, Katie.  It sounds wonderful.  I've got a few red potatoes that need using so I'll probably make it tomorrow.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jul 4, 2014)

You had me at Cajun.... nice.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 4, 2014)

That's what caught my attention too, S&P.  It just sounds so delicious.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2014)

Yum!  Sounds really good.  I have some Old bay seasoning, would that do for the crab boil?


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 4, 2014)

Same here.  Sounds like that potato salad has a nice little bite that I would love.  Thanks for posting the recipe, Katie.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 4, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yum!  Sounds really good.  I have some Old bay seasoning, would that do for the crab boil?



No. Liquid crab boil is a concentrate that packs a strong spice punch. If you can find Zatarain's extra spicy bags, they would be a good sub.

Extra Spicy Crawfish, Shrimp and Crab Boil - In Bag | McCormick


----------



## Katie H (Jul 4, 2014)

salt and pepper said:


> You had me at Cajun.... nice.



I played with the recipe until I arrived at the heat and spice we like.

It's a bit sneaky in that after having a bite, you feel the effects of the crab boil, then a few seconds later the punch from the Cajun seasoning and the mustard creep in.  We love it.  This time I used the full 2 tablespoons crab boil and the result was really, really good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2014)

Ingredient list for the Zatarain's: Cayenne Pepper, Coriander, Black Pepper, Mustard Seed, Bay Leaves, Dill Seed, Allspice.

I have all those in my spice cabinet.  Thanks for the link Craig.  I can boil up and reduce to concentrate.


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 4, 2014)

Our son-in-law's aunt, LA natives, uses leftover potatoes and onions from a crawfish/shrimp boil to make potato salad  We use them plus the corn and Andouille to make "boil soup," i.e. potato soup with a punch. 

Katie's recipe sounds great though if you don't have the leftovers to start with.  I'll have to copy and send it to my SIL since he misses his aunt's potato salad.  I'd imagine Craig wouldn't mind trying it either.


----------



## afterburn25 (Sep 14, 2014)

your forgetting one very important ingredient its missing regular onions to complete the trinity mix cant be Cajun without it also garlic wouldn't hurt. but looks good


----------



## CraigC (Sep 15, 2014)

afterburn25 said:


> your forgetting one very important ingredient its missing regular onions to complete the trinity mix cant be Cajun without it also garlic wouldn't hurt. but looks good



That may be your opinion and true in your household, but I seriously doubt every Cajun cook would not find green onions an acceptable substitute for a milder onion flavor.


----------



## afterburn25 (Sep 15, 2014)

there's nothing wrong with using green onions but its no substitute flavors are different Sorry I meant no offense


----------

